# First Morel Indicators?



## MAttt

Just curious what everyone spring signs are that
lets you know when morels should be up
besides finding your first one. lol
Since I don't find black morels near me to any extent,
I usually always see Dandelions in full bloom before
I find my first ones.

thanks
Mattt


----------



## hardwaterfan

couple things that if i see then i know morels should be up.

1. if i cut my grass for the second time.
2. if my lilac bush in is full bloom
3. if apple tree blossoms have fallen
4. if gyromitra mushrooms are beginning to look old, brown, and on their way out. 
5. if mayapples are unfolded

there might even be more, thats all i can think of off hand. 

if i see all these things and im not finding morels (grays/yellows/half frees) then something is very wrong. 

any others to add?


----------



## SKUNK

bumble bees
forsynthias(sp?) in bloom


----------



## Michigan Mike

For my area my #1 is when elms are starting to get their leaves.


----------



## Oldgrandman

The weather. When it is warm and wet enough to _start_ greening the ground vegetation back up in the woods. For the darks that is.
Dandelions I feel are a good indicator for the white varieties to be starting. And also when the buds on trees have "popped open" into obvious clusters of leaves. You know, starting to get thick in the woods.

Many things I notice but are not definite indicators like the forsythia. Mine has bloomed and it's been weeks before I have found them. I usually see the migrating sandhils on my earliest excursions but may not find anything. Start noticing bugs about that time as well, not those you see on a waterway but like gnats and such in the woods. But that too is not a definite.
Those are my observations...


----------



## skulldugary

Old wifes tales are ok but too many variables...Since a day in the woods is never wasted,start looking early...never know what you'll find....good luck all.


----------



## Roosevelt

1. When I start seeing vehicles parked along the side of roads. 2. When I start seeing people in the woods that wouldn't be there for any other reason. or, When the wild violets are blooming.


----------



## fasthunter

When the mustard garlic around here starts to get annoying and definitely when the mayapples start to pop.


----------



## J FISH

I always look for the ferns to be just poping up through the leaves. For blacks that is. But I'm no expert shroomer.


----------



## Michigan Mike

In the last week I've seen my first Robins, a few Sandhill cranes
and the redwing blackbirds were singing while
I was out icefishing in the rain out at metro on Sunday.
2 more inches of rain expected today.
*It's getting closer!*


----------



## hardwaterfan

it feels like good mushroom weather out there.....cool and with a soaking rain. hope its like this in May.


----------



## MAttt

Just picked a couple dozen crawlers off the lawn
which is a good sign all year that there is enough
moisture for shrooms.
May take a look tomorrow for early oysters and
wild enoki's before the cool weather sets back in.


----------



## Michigan Mike

hardwaterfan said:


> it feels like good mushroom weather out there.....cool and with a soaking rain. hope its like this in May.


I hear you there HW.
I've learned all this snow and rain we've had is meaningless
as far as morels go.
What we get in April and May is the the key.

Last year we had a record snowfall winter here and
come April it simply shut off for the second year in a row
in SE Michigan.
Just had enough rain to make it a good season but not
a great one.
But we had a good summer season that made up for it.

I'm hoping for another season this year that was as 
good as 2006!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I agree with what was said above. The snow and rain right now are not going to effect the morels. Last year,here in the TC area, we had some snow in April. If anything, this may have helped. I had a personal best year last year. A nice warm rain is great for heading out the next day.


----------



## Oldgrandman

This time of year, after walleye season closes that is, I wish I could go into an induced coma. Being brought back only when the conditions are right for the morels to be starting..... :help:


----------



## Michigan Mike

Oldgrandman said:


> This time of year, after walleye season closes that is, I wish I could go into an induced coma. Being brought back only when the conditions are right for the morels to be starting..... :help:


LOL @ Ogm!

To me it's kindof like waiting for X-mas,
but you never know what day it's on from year to year.
Then when it gets close, it's like
Too Cold?
Too warm?
Not enough rain?
They should be poppin now, *Where are they???*
Need more rain!
Hurry Up!
Gotta get em before someone else does!
It's all good, wouldn't want it any other way!
What a fun hobby!
Or is it an Obsession?
.....:lol:

I can't wait until I find my first of the year
and I hope it's a good season for everyone!

mike


----------



## Roosevelt

Yep, I already know based on prior season's reports it is going to warm up too quick, then get too cold with periods of too much rain followed by extended dry spells. LOL! and the number of morel hunters in a given area is sure to be two fold.:rant:

I just hope it's gonna be a good season!:coolgleam


----------



## Ruckbeat

Just pure gut feeling, I think this is gonna be a good year, at least here in S. W. Mi. I have a pretty big gut, so it's a strong feeling!


----------



## Michigan Mike

Seen my first Vultures this weekend which is a good sign of spring
and caught my first limit of nice open water bluegills on a small lake in Oakland County with a third of the lake still holding ice.
Getting closer!
Just too slow for me!!


----------



## twohats

Last year when I picked my first Morels I also picked some wild onions to go with them. So I would have to say its time to start looking when the onions are comeing up.


----------



## MAttt

Seen my first few dandelions by work on Friday and noticed a
one Tulip that had bloomed while I was shoveling today.
Just didn't look right with all the snow around it
but was pretty cool to see.


----------



## wartfroggy

fasthunter said:


> I haven't found chives before. I only knew of the leeks. Same luck here with those and never found leeks before. I'm going to have to keep an eye out for those now(Chives). Also, wild asparagus is AWESOME!! Sometime in April you'll defnitely find wild aparagus(I know you know that though). Sauteed with real butter, salt and pepper. Simple, but MMMMMMM!!! Means I won't have to buy it anymore. Can't wait to check a few of my spots out.


What type of area are you finding wild asparagus? I used to find alot of wild chives in a lowland area I used to Turkey hunt. Might have to take a walk this weekend and see how things are looking. Won't be long now, as long as we can avoid another snow storm


----------



## Michigan Mike

wartfroggy said:


> What type of area are you finding wild asparagus? I used to find alot of wild chives in a lowland area I used to Turkey hunt. Might have to take a walk this weekend and see how things are looking. Won't be long now, as long as we can avoid another snow storm


Hi WF
I usually find it along ditches and edges of fields next to roads.
We usually just pick it as were doing a little road trolling between morel spots.
Just need to be able to recognize the dead plant this time of year.
I think last year we picked about 40 lbs and everyone I knew
had there fill of it.
Good stuff, plus it's free!


----------



## Garret

When the Oak tree leaves are the size of squirrel ears.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Forsythia's are in full bloom here, 2 weeks earlier than last year.
Must be all the rain!


----------



## fasthunter

Michigan Mike said:


> Hi WF
> I usually find it along ditches and edges of fields next to roads.
> We usually just pick it as were doing a little road trolling between morel spots.
> Just need to be able to recognize the dead plant this time of year.
> I think last year we picked about 40 lbs and everyone I knew
> had there fill of it.
> Good stuff, plus it's free!


 Same here. That's how I find it too. The stuff is everywhere and like he said IDing the old plant is very helpful. Looks like an old tumbleweed on the side of the road. However, in the summer the bright green bushes are the asparagus plant that tips me off for later. (It's the tumble weed later.) (Just quoting what you said in reponse in agreeing with you. I know you know that. Mike.)


----------



## Michigan Mike

A couple spots for Asparagus are just starting here,
should be a good first picking latter this week.
Noticed one of my rhubarb spots on state land were
just starting too.

mike


----------



## MAttt

Cut my lawn today for the second time 
and my lilacs looks like they will be blooming
sometime this week.
Asparagus is just starting here too.
mmmmmm....


----------

